# Least expensive solenoid?



## lipadj46 (Apr 3, 2011)

I'm building a budget regulator. I'm trying to keep the build under $175. So far I have a victor medalist and an ideal 52-1-11 needle valve that set me back $110. I would like to keep the solenoid around $40 shipped so I have enough money to buy a real bubble counter and then maybe have a few bucks to build a reactor. I've been searching ebay but it is hard to dig through and recognize the good ones.


----------



## neilshieh (Jun 24, 2010)

you can buy a stc valve. it'll cost like 27 shipped.


----------



## onefang (Apr 10, 2011)

If you do go the STC route, make sure you monitor your valve carefully. I had and STC valve get so hot it melted the plastic.
The seem to be hit or miss.


----------



## obie (Mar 28, 2011)

which is a good one to get for 1/8" thread?


----------



## neilshieh (Jun 24, 2010)

@onefang, really? they seem find to me, and my club members use it with no problem. what power source did you wire to it? i use the 12vdc and wired a 12vdc 1000ma source to it.


----------



## neilshieh (Jun 24, 2010)

@lipad, if you're willing to spend around 40, might as well go to 50 and buy the burkert.


----------



## onefang (Apr 10, 2011)

neilshieh said:


> @onefang, really? they seem find to me, and my club members use it with no problem. what power source did you wire to it? i use the 12vdc and wired a 12vdc 1000ma source to it.


Yeah, really. Went in to total meltdown. My valve was a 120vac. Being that yours was much lower amperage than mine, I am sure it probably runs a lot cooler. I just have a hard time trusting anything that is supposedly rated for continuous duty, that turns into a malleable glob after a day of use. I e-mailed STC about it too, twice, never got a response.


----------



## neilshieh (Jun 24, 2010)

onefang said:


> Yeah, really. Went in to total meltdown. My valve was a 120vac. Being that yours was much lower amperage than mine, I am sure it probably runs a lot cooler. I just have a hard time trusting anything that is supposedly rated for continuous duty, that turns into a malleable glob after a day of use. I e-mailed STC about it too, twice, never got a response.


hmmm... well that's why we went with the 12 vdc instead of the higher ones


----------



## bosmahe1 (May 14, 2005)

neilshieh said:


> hmmm... well that's why we went with the 12 vdc instead of the higher ones


Neil,

Do have information on the model of the STC and power supply you are using? Could you tell us where you purchased it from?


----------



## onefang (Apr 10, 2011)

These are the valve models I think most folks use:
http://www.stcvalve.com/solenoid_valve_specifications__and_dimensions_2V025.htm

I purchased mine directly through STC's website.

You are probably going to want to stick with the 2V025 Model, as it has a large flow capacity (which means larger valve orifice, less likely to stick open, more tolerance for gobbledy **** flying through).
In 12v, that would be 2V025-1/4 1D (if you want DIN with LED indicator) or 2V025-1/4 1G (for Grommit).


----------



## bosmahe1 (May 14, 2005)

onefang said:


> These are the valve models I think most folks use:
> http://www.stcvalve.com/solenoid_valve_specifications__and_dimensions_2V025.htm
> 
> I purchased mine directly through STC's website.
> ...


Thanks Onefang,

Do you think 4.8W for 60 PSI would be sufficient? How about the voltage 12 VDC or 24 VDC?


----------



## onefang (Apr 10, 2011)

I think that 4.8W would be sufficient. Voltage depends on your power source. Do you have a 24 VDC adapter kicking around?
If so, it might be worth it to get the 24 VDC model, and rig your adapter up. However, I think that 12 VDC adapters are far more common and cheap(get em at radioshack/walmart for like 9-10 bucks), and it might be in your best interests to go with the lower voltage model. 
Just be forewarned, these solenoids do not come pre-wired, so you'll have to splice in whatever power source you are going to use.


----------



## lipadj46 (Apr 3, 2011)

neilshieh said:


> @lipad, if you're willing to spend around 40, might as well go to 50 and buy the burkert.


yes, that is what I ended uo doing, got a burkert from aquarium plants.com. I also got a needle valve from ideal.


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

If you really mean "a budget regulator" for $175 you probably mean regulator/needle valve/solenoid AND a 10 lb. CO2 bottle. A quality regulator/needle valve combo is $50. Solenoid - $30. CO2 bottle - $75, full of gas.

But by the time you order everything from different places, connect it together, waste time looking for this or that fitting you are really better off just getting a ready-to-go rig. How much are you going to save with a DIY? $30-50? 

If someone wonders how to get an $80 CO2 setup I suggest you find it yourself. Going cheap drags this hobby down. That's how I feel about it.

--Nikolay


----------



## onefang (Apr 10, 2011)

Where is this place that you are getting a good reg with a decent needle valve for $50? Last time I was shopping around, a decent Ideal vernier needle valve was over $50 all by it self. Even the cheaper swagelok valves are through the roof. Even a single stage Smith reg is around $70.


----------



## obie (Mar 28, 2011)

my swagelok was $13 shipped, plus I jumped on that awesome ebay/groupon deal!


----------



## lipadj46 (Apr 3, 2011)

niko said:


> If you really mean "a budget regulator" for $175 you probably mean regulator/needle valve/solenoid AND a 10 lb. CO2 bottle. A quality regulator/needle valve combo is $50. Solenoid - $30. CO2 bottle - $75, full of gas.
> 
> But by the time you order everything from different places, connect it together, waste time looking for this or that fitting you are really better off just getting a ready-to-go rig. How much are you going to save with a DIY? $30-50?
> 
> ...


I appreciate the fact that saving $30-$50 to some is not a big deal, but to me it is. Sure I could have got a sumo setup for $240 then buy a tank, check valve and reactor for another $115 but instead I built my own and spent $290, a savings of $65. Plus I got the exact parts I wanted (ideal valve, berkert solenoid, swagelok check valve etc.) and the satisfaction of building something with my own 2 hands instead of paying someone else to do it. That's how I feel about it.


----------



## bosmahe1 (May 14, 2005)

onefang said:


> I think that 4.8W would be sufficient. Voltage depends on your power source. Do you have a 24 VDC adapter kicking around?
> If so, it might be worth it to get the 24 VDC model, and rig your adapter up. However, I think that 12 VDC adapters are far more common and cheap(get em at radioshack/walmart for like 9-10 bucks), and it might be in your best interests to go with the lower voltage model.
> Just be forewarned, these solenoids do not come pre-wired, so you'll have to splice in whatever power source you are going to use.


Thanks Onefang,

Splicing into a DC adapter won't be a problem. Yeah, I have to look in my junk drawer at week. I have all kinds of adapters from decommisioned laptops, printers, computer speakers etc. I just have look at their current and voltage rating.


----------



## onefang (Apr 10, 2011)

One other thing to consider is you'll probably want to find an adapter that is rated for at least 1 amp. If the valve was to pull it's maximum amperage(watts divided by volts if I remember correctly), we end up with 542 mA. It's good to have an adapter with some extra capacity, so you don't work it too hard.


----------

